# Sharp Aquos Aspect ratio problem.



## dillgplayer (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok I'm sure the title comes across as your average "he doesn't have the right setting" type of post but this is really baffling me and I have searched everywhere to find an answer with no luck.


I have a sharp aquos LC-39LE440U Nothing special. I regularly play tv shows and videos off of my external hard drive and numerous thumb drives.

But while doing so my 'HD' movies (that are usually not 16:9 but something like 1920x800) are never displayed in the correct format. 

There are 3 viewing mode options:

Stretch
Zoom
Normal

Stretch simply stretches the movies vertically which drives me crazy. 
zoom cuts off a good portion of the picture (while still stretching it vertically)
and normal displays the movie in the standard 4:3 format.

I have updated my firmware to no avail and It has driven me insane, I have begun to resort to Hard-encoding the letterbox bars to some of my movies which takes hours to convert one video and is a ridiculous option when I have over 200 HD movies.


It may be a long shot but if anyone has a solution for me (apart from "get a different TV") I'd greatly appreciate it.


Thanks.

P.S. I also considered that i could simply attach my hard drive to my laptop and connect the laptop to the TV but I do not have an HDMI output on my dinosaur of a laptop and i'm not in a position to get a new one. Plus I like to work on my laptop while letting the TV play movies for the Kids etc.


----------



## namaste09 (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on the Box you use. Go to the Menu / Settings of the Cable / Satellite and search the Aspect Ratio / Pic. Size and set it accordingly. Some Boxes have this on the Remote control itself. usually down at the bottom there should b a knob that says Format / Pic. size..


----------



## dillgplayer (Jan 20, 2014)

I think the question was misunderstood. When watching from my satellite TV I have no problems with aspect ratio, Because I do not have to use the TV's internal settings to adjust the display. 

Direct TV Adjusts it's image fine. 

What I am having problems with is when I plug my Hard drive or thumb drive directly into the USB port on my TV. 

Another really annoying product of this is that I cannot adjust my visual settings (brightness saturation etc.) from the USB input. I have to switch over to "tv" or 'HDMI' to access my color adjustments menu and then switch back over to my USB input. It's quite a hassle and seems like a really stupid design considering USB for me (and from what i hear a lot of other people) is the most reliable and consistent way to watch the movies that I have on my hard drive.


----------



## namaste09 (Jan 26, 2014)

I understand your frustration. Please bear with me. Could you provide me with a serial # as well? I'll call Sharp Tech. Support tomorrow or next day to find a solution.


----------



## dillgplayer (Jan 20, 2014)

namaste09 said:


> I understand your frustration. Please bear with me. Could you provide me with a serial # as well? I'll call Sharp Tech. Support tomorrow or next day to find a solution.


i believe my serial number is 2090715040


----------

